# Engineering Australia Processing Time April 2017



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear All,
Can you pl share your experience about the average time taken by EA for assessment.
I have submitted MSA on 15th April 2017 and waiting for response.

Pl suggest, should I go for fast track if they took more time in general. Pl suggest.

Thanks


----------



## m.zatari (Jan 20, 2015)

ravinder.529 said:


> Dear All,
> Can you pl share your experience about the average time taken by EA for assessment.
> I have submitted MSA on 15th April 2017 and waiting for response.
> 
> ...


I submitted my application on 2nd April 2017 -fast track. The status is still Queued for Assessment. 

I think there had been some delays because of Easter holiday.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

m.zatari said:


> I submitted my application on 2nd April 2017 -fast track. The status is still Queued for Assessment.
> 
> I think there had been some delays because of Easter holiday.


I applied in the 3rd of May 2017, it seems like I still have no less than a month of waiting time.
A friend of mine applied on fast track this year and received a reply in 2 weeks.

Please keep me updated with the progress.


----------



## Wombat0285 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, my husband applied with Engineers Australia on 29.1. this year and we got the result exactly 8 weeks later. He passed the assessment straight away.
We did not fast track the assessment. Good luck and I hope you don't have to wait for the results too long!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Check immitracker for skills assessment.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## Mayankbhardwaj (Apr 6, 2017)

*Points for partner skill qualification*

Hi. 
Can anybody share what are the requirements to get 5 marks of spouse skill qualification. Is her assessment also required for that particular skill , or just experience letters are enough?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Mayankbhardwaj said:


> Hi.
> Can anybody share what are the requirements to get 5 marks of spouse skill qualification. Is her assessment also required for that particular skill , or just experience letters are enough?


Assessment is required.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Check immitracker for skills assessment.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


Dear,
Sorry for this silly question.
How did you get a higher score in IELTS. I got L7,W7,S,6.5,R6.
Do you have any clues to increase my IELTS score?


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Mayankbhardwaj said:


> Hi.
> Can anybody share what are the requirements to get 5 marks of spouse skill qualification. Is her assessment also required for that particular skill, or just experience letters are enough?


She should have functional English (4.5 IELTS as far as I remember) and should do the qualification assessment without the experience assessment.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

I applied on 11 April and its 29 day now with no outcome....waiting is killing me 😏

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Reemhassan said:


> I applied on 11 April and its 29 day now with no outcome....waiting is killing me 😏
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



What is the current status of the application? assessment in progress?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

Egyman said:


> What is the current status of the application? assessment in progress?


no its queued for assessment 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

As I remember, I received outcome one day after the change of the status from queued for assessment to assessment in progress.

However, if anybody is a real engineer and his/her tasks are relative to the occupation, there is no need to worry at all.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

m.zatari said:


> I submitted my application on 2nd April 2017 -fast track. The status is still Queued for Assessment.
> 
> I think there had been some delays because of Easter holiday.


It will take 26-35 working days


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Reemhassan said:


> I applied on 11 April and its 29 day now with no outcome....waiting is killing me 😏
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


You applied on fasttrack ?


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

ravinder.529 said:


> You applied on fasttrack ?


yes i do

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

m.zatari said:


> I submitted my application on 2nd April 2017 -fast track. The status is still Queued for Assessment.
> 
> I think there had been some delays because of Easter holiday.


I believe your status should have been changed to in progress.
Please make a profile on myimmitracker.com where you can check the people applied at the same time of yours. Currently, I see one person applied in 30th of March and his status changed to in progress 9 days ago.

Best of luck for all.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> I believe your status should have been changed to in progress.
> Please make a profile on myimmitracker.com where you can check the people applied at the same time of yours. Currently, I see one person applied in 30th of March and his status changed to in progress 9 days ago.
> 
> Best of luck for all.


Hello friends,

I have applied on 31st March but they considered it as 1st April and yes I got their first reply on 9th May asking for few more documents.
You are right, this delay is beacause of easter holidays, army day 25th april and then labour day on 1st May

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello everyone

I applied for EA assessment, ANZSCO Code = 233513, Plant/Production Engineer on 30.03.2017 via Normal service, haven't heard anything yet.

I am worried, as I saw on myimmitracker.com that people who applied in the month of May are already done with their assessment, whereas mine is still queued for assessment.

(After going through myimmitracker.com, Converted to Fast track on 17.06.2017)

Any suggestions would be of great help.

Thanks


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I applied for EA assessment, ANZSCO Code = 233513, Plant/Production Engineer on 30.03.2017 via Normal service, haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> ...


I applied on 24.3.17 via fast track and I got my result only in the beginning of this month. you should not hurry.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I applied for EA assessment, ANZSCO Code = 233513, Plant/Production Engineer on 30.03.2017 via Normal service, haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> ...


The advertised timeline on their system is 19 weeks for non-accord degrees for the normal track. As you have applied on 30/3 so 5 months from that.
But now you have converted to fast track so it can take around a month.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

I applied for ANZSCO Code = 233513, Plant/Production Engineer on 27.05.2017 via Normal service. After 30 days had passed, I started to panic. Then after 1o days on 7th July, I received direct outcome.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Nishish My Man, You nailed PTE. I am impressed to death! :hail:


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi, I had a small query.

I want to apply for mechanical engineering skills assessment in the fast track service. 

What will be the processing time? If I apply by mid December, when can I get the response?

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi, I had a small query.
> 
> I want to apply for mechanical engineering skills assessment in the fast track service.
> 
> ...


It normally takes 26 days,buy due to Christmas you will be lucky to have it by end January


----------



## jiimeet27 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello Friends,
i submitted my MSA application on 06/10/2017, but still waiting anyone can suggested me how long it take???


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

Ron_RM said:


> Dear,
> Sorry for this silly question.
> How did you get a higher score in IELTS. I got L7,W7,S,6.5,R6.
> Do you have any clues to increase my IELTS score?


practice as as you can, and ask some qualified to check your writing and speaking mistakes.


----------

